# Baby Hermann Tortoise not eating/moving any more



## ama146 (Jun 13, 2015)

It has been about a week now where he hasn't touched his food. We are feeding him collard greens, mustard greens, and kale sometimes. He was eating fine and ate alot before and would move around the enclosure a good amount. Now he won't eat anything and hasn't for a week and he doesn't move at all anymore. When I pick him up he barely reacts and wherever I put him down in his enclosure he just lays there limp. He is still awake but it seems he is losing energy and I don't know what else to do. I haven't seen him poop or pee in at least a week. And whenever we give him a bath he just lays there and doesn't drink or do anything. When I pick him up he does react but barely, he doesn't even stand himself up anymore. Nothing has changed since we got him 5 months ago. Any ideas?

We keep him in a ZooMed Tortoise House with cypress bedding. We feed him every day and bathe him 3-4 times a week (lately I bathe him twice a day because he's sick). We use a ZooMed PowerSun UV bulb and his basking spot is 95-100F consistently. 

Please help!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, and a very warm welcome to the forum.

Torts take time and A LOT OF TIME to adapt to a new place, new ower, new environment, practically new everything. Therefore....patience is required here, and good luck to you and your tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

It sounds like you have a very sick little baby on your hands. Because we can't see him and his set-up in person, all we can do is make recommendations. I suggest you read the hermann's care sheet that's pinned at the top of our Hermann section and make tweaks and adjustments to the way you're caring for the baby.

Make sure he's warm enough - the whole area should be at least 80F degrees with not a significant drop at night.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 13, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> It sounds like you have a very sick little baby on your hands. Because we can't see him and his set-up in person, all we can do is make recommendations. I suggest you read the hermann's care sheet that's pinned at the top of our Hermann section and make tweaks and adjustments to the way you're caring for the baby.
> 
> Make sure he's warm enough - the whole area should be at least 80F degrees with not a significant drop at night.


Hi. Does the above-mentioned temperature have to apply during Summer and Winter alike? 

Appreciate an answer, as Summer days are very hot here.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Does the above-mentioned temperature have to apply during Summer and Winter alike?
> 
> Appreciate an answer, as Summer days are very hot here.



Gillian: Since the title of the thread refers to a "baby" tortoise, I was assuming the animal is housed indoors, so yes, the temperature should always be at least 80F and not allowed to drop very much at night.


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 13, 2015)

Have you tried the Gerber carrot baby food soak yet? A lot of people use that when they have sick torts.


----------



## Jodie (Jun 13, 2015)

Sounds like something is definitely wrong. Since he hasn't eaten for a week, I would start baby food soaks as mentioned above. Mix a jar of carrots with a jar of warm water in a small container. Just a bit bigger than your baby, with tall side. I would do this once or twice a day for 20 minutes each time.
Read the care guides and figure out what went wrong. Often when they stop eating it is not warm enough. Best of luck.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 14, 2015)

If he doesn't start eating soon, it may be time to take him to a recognized herp vet.
Really hoping he gets his appetite back.


----------



## ama146 (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay guys it seems he is getting work  When I went to give him a bath last night I noticed his shell was soft. Soft enough to freak me out. What could possibly be causing this?! I am really afraid I am going to lose him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 15, 2015)

This is awful, but I think it could be 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hatchling-failure-syndrome.23493/
Hope I'm wrong, but what you have described are classic symptoms. 
maybe a vet visit in case I am wrong, but it doesn't sound good to me.
I am so sorry, and if it is the case, just remember that it is not your fault.
The damage was done before you got him.


----------



## ama146 (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow that sounds EXACTLY the same as what he has... His eating did slow down over the last few weeks. Should I just let this ride out? Is there a way to humanely euthanize him (like putting fish in the freezer)?


----------

